# Employment and insurance for student



## AlexRV (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi everyone. I'm moving to Germany to study at a university and would also like to work for a German company remotely (doing SEO tasks for a company in another city in Germany, quite far away from the one I'm going to live in) at the same time. The questions are:

1. Is it possible to sign a job contract / become an actual employee remotely

2. As a student, I'm allowed to work 20 hours per week. How does that comply with remote work? I basically work when I can, can't tell how many hours exactly

3. I'm aware of the minimal wage for 40 hours per week. What is the minimal wage for 20 hours per week?

4. I'm going to purchase a health insurance as a student. Does that mean I'm exempted from getting one for employment? If so, according to the tax calculator on parmentier-dot-de, if I am paid 1.500 Euro per month (for example), it results into the net wage of 1.250,66 Euro and no other charges apply?

5. In the handbook my university sent me it is said that "it is not possible to work and earn money during the semester, however it is possible to work between the semesters". But according to law every student is allowed to work 20 hours per week. I wonder if that's some strict rule or they just try to make it clear for students that they won't have much time during the semester, so that they plan their expenses accordingly?

Thank you for your answers in advance.


----------

